
Hitler’s ‘Mein Kampf’ to return to German bookshelves after 70-year ban - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2015/12/02/hitlers-mein-kampf-to-return-to-german-bookshelves-after-70-year-ban/
======
ryanholiday
I had a tour guide in German who told me he was one of the few people he knew
who had read any of it because he'd spent time in the US as a exchange
student.

